# French Comedian Faces Trial For Anti Semitism



## Sunni Man (Oct 7, 2009)

The black comic, whose full name is Dieudonne Mbala Mbala, will go on trial on May 5, 2009, on charges of Anti-Semitism because he awarded a prize to a Holocaust denier during a comedy show on December 29, 2008, at The Zenith, one of Paris biggest concert halls.

Dieudonne brought forth International Jewrys blood-thirsty fangs after he had an actor dressed as a Jewish deportee present a prize for unrespectability and insolence to Dr Robert Faurisson, a scholar who has proven the non-existence of gas chambers in German WW II concentration camps.

Dieudonne, 42, who will be brought before the Paris criminal court on May 5, 2009, faces a sentence of six months in prison and a maximum fine of 22,500 euros (29,800 dollars) if convicted. Dieudonne is to answer charges of causing offense to a group of persons based on their origin, ethnic background, race or religion, according to the Charter On Xenophobia of the Jewish-controlled EU parliament.

Dieudonne added these words of truth: Jews occupy all the strategic offices in the national government and thus control the national agenda. Because of this, they have a kind of impunity to characterize all criticism as anti-Semitic. The machinations of Jewish power are to keep the French government pro-Israel where the majority of the population is pro-Palestinian. And those Jews who criticize me are all former slave merchants who now control the media and the banks. 

The French Jewish community, the largest in Europe, numbers only 575,000 out of a total population of 58.5 million. Why then does the French Jewish community wield so much power that they can bring a popular black comedian to trial simply because of an Anti-Zionist/Anti-Holocaust-Hype comedy routine?

Perhaps the answer can be found when investigating every country in which the Jews have been given freedom by their host nations. Jews have the money, lots of it. And with lots of Jewish money, politicians are bought and the freedom to speak out against the evil-doings of Zionist Jews is muzzled by Jewish-watchdogs & Holocaust-enforcers

Real Zionist News


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 7, 2009)

"RealJewNews?" And no, it isn't ok just because the guy is a Christian. Let's balance the hatred of Jews with some hatred of Muslims shall we?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 7, 2009)

Here's a little info about the "comedian" Dieudonn Mbala Mbala.

DieudonnÃ© M'bala M'bala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 7, 2009)

Seems to be a very interesting character


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 7, 2009)

For a bit ivid.
I dont agree with the Euro approach to freedom of speech.  But if that a-hole goes to jail, great.
Of course he had started spouting anti-Muslim propaganda he would be trying to find a place to hide out before the fatwa-wielders got to him.  I guess that's why criminals prey on little old ladies and not on 300 lb bikers.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 7, 2009)

The OP says: The French Jewish community, the largest in Europe, numbers only 575,000 out of a total population of 58.5 million

It's just another example of how a small group of jews with huge amounts of cash.

Can put a strangle hold on a large nation of goyim and impose their will over them.

No wonder people historically have expelled them so many times from their countries.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The OP says: The French Jewish community, the largest in Europe, numbers only 575,000 out of a total population of 58.5 million
> 
> It's just another example of how a small group of jews with huge amounts of cash.
> 
> ...


Yawn.
You're forgetting the part about them selling their home country out to Israel.  Oh, and the big nose thing.  Don't forget the big nose thing.
Weren't you the one claiming not to be an anti-semite?  That isn't passing the smell test at this point.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 7, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The OP says: The French Jewish community, the largest in Europe, numbers only 575,000 out of a total population of 58.5 million
> ...


I am NOT anti-semitic at all.

But I am also not blind to zionist politics and their infiuence on governments.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Go ahead and NAME the actual power Jews in the french Government. Last I checked France ELECTS their leaders like we do, so if they really are in power, guess who is to blame?


----------



## Polk (Oct 7, 2009)

The guy is a moron, but that shouldn't be a criminal offense.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 7, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> No wonder people historically have expelled them so many times from their countries.


Sunni is trying to make the case for "The Final Solution".

You see Sunni? I'm right, you *are* a piece of shit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder people historically have expelled them so many times from their countries.
> ...



How does stating a historical fact, translate into making a case for another final solution?

Again, I am not anti-semitic, nor do I advocate violence toward the jewish people.

That the nazis murdered even ONE innocent jew was a tragedy.

All am saying, given the jews repeated behavior throughout history.

I would be logical to think that another final solution event could easily take place again.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So pogroms, genocide and the like comes from Jews' behavior?  It doesn' come from the wickednes of the people doing it?
Is this blame the victim day or what?

And no, you aren't anti-semitic.  You are merely repeating all the standard lines that anti semites commonly use to demean the Jewish people.  If it quacks like a duck....


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



I don't believe wickedness has anything to do with it.

The ingrained behavior of the jews, makes people finally react to them in a negative way.

History has shown this over and over.

And who really are the victims?

The jews or the people who are forced to react to them?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2009)

Getting past the vile rhetoric of the OP, this trial is offensive to those who value free speech.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So the Jews actually victimized the Nazis by "forcing" them to slaughter them brutally, men women and children?
No, youre not an anti-semite.  But you are batshit crazy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



The German people were vicitms of the nazis same as the jews. 

In the end, they suffered as much or even more than the jews.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


So the Germans, who voted for Hitler and supported him to the end, fought for him and did his dirty work, are the victims while the Jews are the transgressors.
Yup, you are chock full o' them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


 I never said the jews were the transgressors. That would be idiotic.

The German citizens were fooled by Hitler and the Nazis.

Also, a large majority of Jews voted for and supported Hitler in the beginning.

All I said was that both the Jews and Germans suffered equaly in the end.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



No Jews voted for Hitler.  The Nazis were German citizens.  Every one of them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

*Hitler's Jewish Soldiers
The Untold Story of Nazi Racial Laws and Men of Jewish Descent in the German Military
*

Contrary to conventional views, Rigg reveals that a startlingly large number of German military men were classified by the Nazis as Jews or "partial-Jews" (Mischlinge), in the wake of racial laws first enacted in the mid-1930s. Rigg demonstrates that the actual number was much higher than previously thought--perhaps as many as 150,000 men, including decorated veterans and high-ranking officers, even generals and admirals.

Hitler's Jewish Soldiers


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The bold and underlined areas speak for themselves Sunnidiot.

How is "suffered equally" equivalent to "they suffered as much or even more than the Jews"?

You contradicted yourself IN THE SAME FUCKING THREAD!

Good job moron.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Either way, it was a tragedy for both parties involved.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> The guy is a moron, but that shouldn't be a criminal offense.



Indeed, if it were I would be on Moron Row.

This highlights the problem with hate speech laws however, they are created to foster tolerance and understanding but in the end they just cloud the water, fostering more hostility.

If people are not allowed to say what they want to say they will believe it only confirms their conspiracies or warped views of other groups.

Civilized human beings should never be afraid of speech. I want to know what everyone is thinking, then I know where they are and I can whack my enemies before the crystal night arrives.

Metaphorically speaking of course. (wink wink, nudge, nudge.)


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 8, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > The guy is a moron, but that shouldn't be a criminal offense.
> ...



Yep.  That is why when someone tells me to be "politically correct", I immediately tell them several things....

Fuck off.

You're a whore as well as a prick.

And if it wasn't for this fucking politically correct bullshit, the lawyers wouldn't be able to lie to us as well as they currently do.

FUCK POLITICAL CORRECTNESS!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

I see you forgot your meds today ABikerSailor


----------



## Polk (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Because, clearly, some economic hardship and a few deaths is the same as being systematically butchered...


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

More innocent Germans citizens were killed than Jews during WWII


----------



## Polk (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> More innocent Germans citizens were killed than Jews during WWII



They died because they chose to elect a madman.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> More innocent Germans citizens were killed than Jews during WWII



Maximum number of estimated German civilian deaths: 2.8M
Number of Jews killed:6M

Factual FAIL.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > More innocent Germans citizens were killed than Jews during WWII
> ...


I was talking about Germans and German Jews.

That would be apples to apples.

But you want to compare Germans to all the Jews in Europe.

That's apples to oranges.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Well, if you want to look at it as a percentage, which would be apples to apples then it's about 95% Jewish population destroyed vs about 5% German population.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

I see where you are comming from.

Anyway, I don't believe in the official story of 6 million.

I believe the true number is around 100 thousand. 

Maybe 200 thousand total jews died at most.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> I see where you are comming from.
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe in the official story of 6 million.
> 
> ...



Why am I not surprised.
The only surprising thing is that you believe any of them were systematically killed.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I see where you are comming from.
> ...


If you mean by systemmatic. Gas chambers and ovens.

No, there is too much evidence to debunk that as a fraud.

But yes jews did die fron over work, stravation, disease, etc


----------



## Polk (Oct 8, 2009)

What evidence? Hell, the Germans recorded much of their crimes on film.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> What evidence? Hell, the Germans recorded much of their *crimes on film*.


Please post any video/films you have of people being gassed or bodies being burned in ovens by the Germans.

The world awaits this never before seen evidence.

Thank You


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence? Hell, the Germans recorded much of their *crimes on film*.
> ...


Part 1.  There are seven more at YouTube.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt1tu4igqnk]YouTube - Night and Fog 1/8[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Doesn't work


----------



## Polk (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > What evidence? Hell, the Germans recorded much of their *crimes on film*.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UTbbTa2XZU]YouTube - World At War: Genocide 2 of 5[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io6KNWpg2qo]YouTube - World At War: Genocide 3 of 5[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Just a bunch of propoganda pictures and so called surviver people talking.

Like I said; there is no film of anyone being gassed or burned in ovens.

Just alot of false claims with no real evidence.

The so called holocaust is one big fraud


----------



## Polk (Oct 8, 2009)

So all those mass graves were filled with fake bodies?


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Just a bunch of propoganda pictures and so called surviver people talking.
> 
> Like I said; there is no film of anyone being gassed or burned in ovens.
> 
> ...


LMAO.  I sincerely doubt you were able to watch a full length documentary between the time I posted it and your dismissal of it just a few minutes later.

Let's face it.  You hate Jews.  If someone in France were getting sued for anti-Muslim rhetoric, you would have no issue with it.  Your sincerity about free speech is a joke.  You champion terrorists who would take that free speech from you in a New York minute.  Of all the states in the Middle East, Israel has the most freedom of speech yet you hate that nation and her people.

I find the thread interesting from the point of view of protection of free speech, especially the vile speech which is most in need of protection, however I have little doubt in my mind that your interest in this topic is not with speech at all.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> So all those mass graves were filled with fake bodies?



But how did the people die?

Allied bombs? stravation? over work? disease?

Just who were the people?

German soldiers? German civilians? Russian prisoners? Jews? allied soldiers?


----------



## Polk (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > So all those mass graves were filled with fake bodies?
> ...



They were Jews and you damn well know it.
Are the thousands of people liberated from the camps all making it up?
Did the Germans produce fake documents saying they were killing them even though they really weren't?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Polk said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...


Piles of naked bodies.

They could be anyone. 

Allies solders, german civilians, russian soldiers, german soldiers, who knows???

Jews? maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 8, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


And because you don't have a video of those in Pompeii who died from an eruption, it must not have happened.  You don't have a video of Julius Caesar with identifying papers on him.  He must not have been a Roman.  You don't have a video of our, rather my, Founders signing the Constitution, so it probably didn't happen.

Your reasoning is inane, Sunni.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 8, 2009)

Polk claimed that there was film of the Nazis actually killing Jews.

I just ask him to produce it.

There is no such film.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> I see where you are comming from.
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe in the official story of 6 million.
> 
> ...



There were over 500,000 Jews in pre-war Germany alone.  At the war's end there were like 2000.
So you are a Holocaust denier.  You repeat anti-semitic canards about Jews causing their own misfortunes.  You sympathize with the Germans.  You blame the Isrealis for the plight of the Palestinians, and all other issues in the Middle East.
If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, and acts like a duck, it's a duck.
And you're a anti-semite Jew-hater from the new Muslim school.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

So you are saying that to question the official story of the holocaust makes a person anti-semitic?

All historical events should be open to questions and examination. 

Why should the holocaust be exempt from historical reveiw?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> So you are saying that to question the official story of the holocaust makes a person anti-semitic?
> 
> All historical events should be open to questions and examination.
> 
> Why should the holocaust be exempt from historical reveiw?



No.  I am saying that a person who ignores evidence, who distorts facts to make a case is not engaging in honest debate and inquiry but in carrying out an agenda.
The Holocaust is probably the best attested event in the 20th century. We know more about it from more sources than any other event.  To deny the record is to engage in falsifying history.  You are against falsehood, right?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying that to question the official story of the holocaust makes a person anti-semitic?
> ...


The victors of any war write the history books. Same with WWII

The official holocaust story was set in stone immediately following the war.

Then laws were introduced in many countries making it criminal to question any aspect of the so called holocaust.

So now historians are afraid to examine, question, or write papers dealing with the subject.

Those who do are labeled anti-semitic and their careers ruined.

Why can't this subject be reexamined? 

It's been over 60 years.

What is being hidden from the public?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Dont listen do you?
What is being hidden?  Nothing.  There are millions of papers, photos, archives, and recorded testimonies all over Europe and the US, as well as Russia.  No one has been denied access to anything.  And amazingly all of the evidence supports the same thing: a systematic destruction of European Jewry by the Nazis and their allies.

I'll ask: what would persuade you this was the case?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Dont listen do you?
> What is being hidden?  Nothing.  There are millions of papers, photos, archives, and recorded testimonies all over Europe and the US, as well as Russia.  No one has been denied access to anything.  And amazingly all of the evidence supports the same thing: a systematic destruction of European Jewry by the Nazis and their allies.



Yes, the Nazis rounded up ten's of thousands of Jews and put them in work camps.

Yes, some were murdered, and many died of starvation, disease, and over work.

But there was NO mass killing of Jews in gas chambers and burnt in ovens.

The evidence doesn't support this myth.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

Four Million Victims? 

At the postwar Nuremberg Tribunal, the Allies charged that the Germans exterminated four million people at Auschwitz. This figure, which was invented by the Soviets, was uncritically accepted for many years. It often appeared in major American newspapers and magazines, for example. 

Today no reputable historian, not even those who generally accept the extermination story, believes this figure. Israeli Holocaust historian Yehuda Bauer said in 1989 that it is time to finally acknowledge the familiar four million figure is a deliberate myth. In July 1990 the Auschwitz State Museum in Poland, along with Israel's Yad Vashem Holocaust Center, suddenly announced that altogether perhaps one million people (both Jews and non-Jews) died there. Neither institution would say how many of these people were killed, nor were any estimates given of the numbers of those supposedly gassed. One prominent Holocaust historian, Gerald Reitlinger, has estimated that perhaps 700,000 or so Jews perished at Auschwitz. More recently, Holocaust historian Jean-Claude Pressac has estimated that about 800,000 persons -- of whom 630,000 were Jewish -- perished at Auschwitz. While even such lower figures are incorrect, they show how the Auschwitz story has changed drastically over the years.

Auschwitz - Myths & Facts



So Rabbi the 4 million Jews at Auschwitz has been reduced even by Jewish historians to 1 million.

By my calculations, that cuts the mythical 6 million down to 3 million.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

*Poland reduced Auschwitz death toll estimate to 1 million*

LONDON - Poland has cut its estimate of the number of people
killed by the Nazis in the Auschwitz death camp from 4 million
to just over 1 million.

The vast majority of the dead are now accepted to have been
Jews, despite claims by the former Polish communist government
***t as many Poles perished in Hitler's largest concentration
camp.

The revised Polish figures support claims by Israeli
researchers ***t Poland's former communist government
exaggerated the number of victims by inflating the estimate of
non-Jews who died.

The new study could rekindle the controversy over the scale of
Hitler's "Final Solution."

Shevach Weiss, a death camp survivor and Labor Party member of
the Israeli Parliament, expressed disbelief at the revised
estimates, saying: "It sounds shocking and strange."

But other Israeli experts said evidence to support the lower
estimate has been mounting for some time.

Shofar FTP Archives: ca


----------



## Polk (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Historians don't "question" the subject because there isn't anything to question. The event occurred.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> *Dr Robert Faurisson, a scholar who has proven the non-existence of gas chambers in German WW II concentration camps.*




Link?


----------



## Polk (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni's right, they don't exist...


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

Polk said:


> Historians don't "question" the subject (holocaust) because there isn't anything to question.



Ever watch the History Channel?

Everything is examaned and questioned; Romans, Greeks, all wars, famous people, etc. 

Go to any book store. Lines of books debating everything in history.

Surely, the official holocaust story has some flaws or misinformation.

To say it's a shut case and is based on perfect evidence is idiotic at best.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Four Million Victims?
> 
> At the postwar Nuremberg Tribunal, the Allies charged that the Germans exterminated four million people at Auschwitz. This figure, which was invented by the Soviets, was uncritically accepted for many years. It often appeared in major American newspapers and magazines, for example.
> 
> ...



Hey dumshit.  Auschwitz wasn't the only extermination camp.  It wasn't a camp but a series of them.
And originally you said you believed there were only 100-200k Jews killed.  So now you're up to 3M.  Which is it?  And at what point does it become an acceptable number of people murdered for no reason other than coming from the wrong gene pool?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > Historians don't "question" the subject (holocaust) because there isn't anything to question.
> ...



And to say it never happened it worse than idiotic.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> And to say it never happened it worse than idiotic.



When did I say that nothing ever happened?

I just said the official story appears to have some holes in it and needs to be researched and re-examined after 60+ years by historians.

What would be wrong with that?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey..........Sucking Idiot........(yes Sunnidiot, now I'm calling you Sucking Idiot), your stupidity has reached the level of a black hole, because any spark of intelligence that comes near you, gets sucked in by the event horizon of your ignorance and stupidity.

You DO know who the Germans are, right?  I ask this because thorough the history of that country, they have ALWAYS been known to keep records of what they did and what they used to get their results.  METICULOUS record keepers.

Now, one of the things that was kind of a problem was what to do with all the data they had collected from their experiments (freezing, burning, toxins, etc.) in which the subjects were literally lab rats.  

You know......the kind of crap that pisses of PETA when scientists conduct animal testing?  The Nazis were doing it with the Jews.  Oh yeah.......they also had to keep records of how many bodies were killed by how much gas, as they were always looking for efficiency in anything they did, which is why the rail cars hauled them to concentration camps.

Now, one of the things that a HUGE debate ensued over was what to do with some of this data, as they also took pictures as well as taped movies of the results.  Many thought that the inhumane ways that people were killed should not be used, but many others wanted it released, as there was quite a bit of valuable information in there that could actually SAVE lives, because then you knew where the point of death would occur.

Now........you can look this stuff up yourself, or you can get the History Channel's set of DVD's on the Nazi empire, but don't ask me.

I don't do research for trolls.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

The number of inmates used for experimates by the nazi's is estimated to be around 1,000

Yes, some were Jews, but many were Russian and other allied prisoners.

Besides, 1,000 is just a drop in the bucket compared to the mythical 6 million.


btw  America for forty years between 1932 and 1972 conducted the "Tuskegee Syphilis Experiment" on 400 black men. 

This is while we we fighting the Nazis during WWII

Kind of hard to point fingers at others.


"At the start of the study, there was no proven treatment for syphilis. But even after penicillin became a standard cure for the disease in 1947, the medicine was withheld from the men. The Tuskegee scientists wanted to continue to study how the disease spreads and kills. The experiment lasted four decades, until public health workers leaked the story to the media. Many of the men died of the disease".

www.npr.com


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > And to say it never happened it worse than idiotic.
> ...



You said there was no systematic extermination.  That is false.
You said 6 millions Jews were not killed.  That is false.
You said the photos and other documents were faked.  That is false.
You've developed quite a reputation as a liar and intellectual fraud.

So was it 200k or 2M Jews?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The number of inmates used for experimates by the nazi's is estimated to be around 1,000
> 
> Yes, some were Jews, but many were Russian and other allied prisoners.
> 
> ...


estimate by whom?  Yassir Arafat?
You ignorant fuck.  Try this:


> Experiments on twin children in concentration camps were created to show the similarities and differences in the genetics of twins, as well as to see if the human body can be unnaturally manipulated. The central leader of the experiments was Josef Mengele, who performed experiments on over 1,500 sets of imprisoned twins, of which fewer than 200 individuals survived the studies.[4


That's 3k right there, not counting any other experiments on others in other places.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> You said there was no systematic extermination.  That is false.
> You said 6 millions Jews were not killed.  That is false.
> You said the photos and other documents were faked.  That is false.
> You've developed quite a reputation as a liar and intellectual fraud.



I haven't lied about anything.

Mainly, I have just stated that the holocaust issue needs to be studied in the light of new evidence in 60+ plus years.

Again, why does this scare people so much that they need to pass laws to forbid any critical examination?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The number of inmates used for experimates by the nazi's is estimated to be around 1,000
> 
> Yes, some were Jews, but many were Russian and other allied prisoners.
> 
> ...



How can the "estimate" be 1,000, when in just ONE experiment, there were 1,500 sets of TWINS?

Additionally, did you miss that part where they kept records of how much gas killed how many people?  When the Nazis first started this little horror fest, they were taking the gold jewelry off of them, and pulling the gold fillings out of their teeth!

Towards the end, they were killing so many people that they didn't have time to pull their teeth.

Do some research Sucking Idiot.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

1,000 where the experiment led to death.

But whether it is 1,000 or 10,0000

That is still a far cry from the mythical 6 million


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 9, 2009)

You know what my fondest hope is for you?

When you go to sleep tonight, I hope that God in His infinite wisdom puts you in a dream where you survive a year in a concentration camp, and you remember it like you just lived it when you wake up.

THAT would be a great thing.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

Please don't misunderstand me ABikerSailor.

The people in the camps were brutalized and many died.

I am NOT defending the Nazis or their methods.

No one, even Jews, should be treated like the Nazis treated them.

I am NOT anti-semitic and will never support those who are.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Please don't misunderstand me ABikerSailor.
> 
> The people in the camps were brutalized and many died.
> 
> ...



No you just repeat anti semitic lies and canards.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Please don't misunderstand me ABikerSailor.
> 
> The people in the camps were brutalized and many died.
> 
> ...



No.......really............I wish for that to happen to you in a dream, and remember, God does talk to people through their dreams, it's been recorded in MANY different places.  

I'm saying that I hope you actually have to go through it so that you would see exactly how many people died, how they died, and what they died FROM.

Maybe then you wouldn't be such a hateful asshole.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't misunderstand me ABikerSailor.
> ...


I don't repeat any anti-semitic lies

I just ask hard questions that zionists are afraid to address or answer.

btw what is your hangup with repeatedly using the word "canard".

It it like your favorite word or something???


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 9, 2009)

Yet again Sucking Idiot.............you claim to be a doctor of psychology, and you claim your significant other is a surgeon, yet you know nothing of vocabulary?

Right...............you and your spouse are doctors...............RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGHHHHHHHT!


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Of course you repeat them.  You have here and on other threads.  WHat hard questions have you asked?  You havent asked any questions.  You have made assertions that are not backed by any factual evidence.  You havent answered whether you think 100k or 4M Jews died i the Holocaust.  You have posted both as your belief.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


I don't believe I ever said that 4 million Jews died in the so called holocaust.

In my opinion, the figure is somewhere between 100 thousand and 200 thousand.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Post 55:


> So Rabbi the 4 million Jews at Auschwitz has been reduced even by Jewish historians to 1 million.
> 
> By my calculations, that cuts the mythical 6 million down to 3 million.


And I already pointed out the prewar Jewish population of Germany was in excess of 500,000.  So I dont know where you arrive at 100-200k.

See, you lie like hell and expect to get away with it.  You are not honest, like every other holocaust denier and anti semite.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 10, 2009)

Interesting........Whenever Sucking Idiot gets his ass handed back to him in pieces without any glue, the first thing he does is deflect to bullshit, which will result in his ass being handed back to him in powder form.

Sucking Idiot..........don't you ever get tired of being wrong?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 11, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting........Whenever Sucking Idiot gets his ass handed back to him in pieces without any glue, the first thing he does is deflect to bullshit, which will result in his ass being handed back to him in powder form.
> 
> Sucking Idiot..........don't you ever get tired of being wrong?



It's the seagull theory of discussion boards: fly in, drop a lot of shit, and fly out again.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 11, 2009)

I am not trying to offend anyone here.

I was just wanting to have a discussion about the so called holocaust.

It is a very interesting subject and one that deserves critical examination.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 11, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> I am not trying to offend anyone here.
> 
> I was just wanting to have a discussion about the so called holocaust.
> 
> It is a very interesting subject and one that deserves critical examination.



Then why don't you start by explaining your numerous lies and contradictions?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 11, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I am not trying to offend anyone here.
> ...



I haven't told any lies and there are no contradictions in my posts.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 11, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I have already pointed out the lies and contradictions.
Now you lie again to say there aren't any.
Getting an honest response from you is like gettting genuine humility from B.Hussein Obama.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


All you have pointed out is that you have a different point of veiw than me.

Your so called facts Rabbi, are just the same old nonsense that has been around for years.

It's time for the holohoax to be exposed for the fraud that it is.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Lie, dissemble, deflect.  Can you not answer a straight question?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


What question?

All I read is you calling me names and slinging insults towards me.

If you do have a question. Please ask it. I will be glad to answer.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Have you ever been to the Holocaust Museum in DC?  If so, why is it that you continually need to deny the existence of it?

If not, then what the fuck makes ANYONE think that you're qualified to speak out about it?  My senior year girlfriend's father was the 3rd American GI into Dachau.  He told me stories about it every now and again, but didn't like to speak of it.

Nope..........if anything, it was under reported.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Why would I want to go to a Holohoax Museum?

If I wanted to go see Fantasy Land.

I would visit Disney World.

Plus they have rides there!!


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



For the second time, at least:
I was responding here to your assertions that the "Zionists" wouldn't answer the hard questions.


> Of course you repeat them. You have here and on other threads. WHat hard questions have you asked? You havent asked any questions. You have made assertions that are not backed by any factual evidence. You havent answered whether you think 100k or 4M Jews died i the Holocaust. You have posted both as your belief.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

OK then, here is a question:

"Why do the zionists and their supporters feel soo threatened by people who doubt the official holocaust story, that they push for laws criminalizing even questioning it".

In other words, what are they trying to hide?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> OK then, here is a question:
> 
> "Why do the zionists and their supporters feel soo threatened by people who doubt the official holocaust story, that they push for laws criminalizing even questioning it".
> 
> In other words, what are they trying to hide?



See, there you are lying again.
First, you didn't answer my questions.
Second, what you assert is false.  There is no law against holocaust denial in Israel.  There is no law against it in the U.S.  Nor is it illegal in Britain (Britain criticized for rejecting Holocaust denial law | j. the Jewish news weekly of Northern California).
So the basis of your very question is a lie.
Now, I'll ask again, will you answer my question or will you continue to lie?


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbi, if you have a question. Then please ask it.

I haven't seen you ask anything?

Here is a blank. Please put your question on the line_______________________________________X

Thank You


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Rabbi, if you have a question. Then please ask it.
> 
> I haven't seen you ask anything?
> 
> ...



OK, maybe third time is a charm here:

I was responding here to your assertions that the "Zionists" wouldn't answer the hard questions.  What "hard questions" are the "Zionists" not answering?

 You havent answered whether you think 100k or 4M Jews died i the Holocaust. You have posted both as your belief.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi, if you have a question. Then please ask it.
> ...


I answered that many posts ago.

Once again, I NEVER said that I believe 4M Jews died during the so called holocaust.

To answer you question:

*"My estimate is that between 100 thousand and 200 thousand Jews died during WWII"*

I hope this is clear to you and you understand my answer


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Well, in post #55 you write:


> So Rabbi the 4 million Jews at Auschwitz has been reduced even by Jewish historians to 1 million.
> 
> By my calculations, that cuts the mythical 6 million down to 3 million.


So is it 3M or 100-200k?

That was the first question.

The second question was what hard questions are the "Zionists" avoiding answering?


----------



## manifold (Oct 12, 2009)

This makes me appreciate the degree of free speech we get to enjoy here in the good ole USA.

This sort of thing will only get you fired here, it won't land you in jail.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

I was quoting Zionist estimates  

Not mine

Did you miss the word "mythical" in my post?

I don't believe ANY of the Zionist Jews figures concerning the so called holocaust.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The only way a person couldeven begin to make estimates about the loss of jews during WWII would be to look at Germanys documentation of it, comined with all the other historical footnotes from that time. You might also take into consideration what top level historians have to say about it. Once you take all of that into account, if your esimate isnt in the millions, then you are just making up a low number so you can justify hating jews a bit more. 

This is where your logic is flawed, because you think that the rest of the world is sympathetic towards jews just because we believe they had such a tragic past, but the fact is, normal people stick up for jews because they havent done anything wrong. You need to focus your anger towards muslims, because they are the real problem. If muslims didnt exist, this world would be immensly more peacful. 

If only the world didnt have to focus energies on wildmen with their false god, who knows what sort of golden era we would be seeing right now. Muslims have set mankind back at least 100 years. Carrying their fat asses on our backs this whole time has made the journey tiresome and long.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> I was quoting Zionist estimates
> 
> Not mine
> 
> ...



Then just ask the Germans. They ought to know better than you, right?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> I was quoting Zionist estimates
> 
> Not mine
> 
> ...



There you go lying again.  Here is your exact quote:


> *By my calculations,* that cuts the mythical 6 million down to 3 million.


So which is it?

Second question: what "hard questions" are the "Zionists" avoiding about the Holocaust?

A third question is why is it so hard for you to give a straight answer?  I realize the answer is that you lie constantly and so have to fudge to disguise it.  But I want to hear your answer here.

I won't get into why you think "only" 100-200k Jews died when the pre-war population of Germany alone was over 500k while the post-war population was like 2k.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbi you love to twist things.

All I was saying that the Jews had claimed for years that there were 4M killed at Auschwitz

Now even they say it was only around 1M

So that leaves a difference of 3M

The Holohoax claims a total 6M

So if you deduct the 3M whom it has been found were not at Auschwitz

By MY or ANYONE elses calculations; only leaves 3M total.

All of these are Jewish figures and NOT mine.

As for me:

*"My estimate is that between 100 thousand and 200 thousand Jews died during WWII"*


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbi, you have made this a rather tedious discussion that has become very boring to me.

Even though I am NOT anti-semitic

Now I see why the people in the middle east dislike dealing the the Jews.

Especially the poor Palestanianswho have to live around your kind.

I believe I am through with this thread

bye


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

OK. Then why did you quote that number approvingly?
How do you arrive at between 100k and 200k when no European source comes anywhere near that number, all of them much higher? And the pre-war population of Germany was over 500k?
Further, and for the fifth time because you like lying so much, what "hard questions" are "the Zionists" refusing to answer about the holocaust?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Rabbi, you have made this a rather tedious discussion that has become very boring to me.
> 
> Even though I am NOT anti-semitic
> 
> ...



There you go lying again.  You have made it a tedious discussion by refusing to defend your very own answers.  You make assertions that cannot be backed up, then contradict yourself, then refuse to answer the question.
It is no wonder Jews cannot bargain with people who say one thing one minute and the opposite the next minute and a third thing after that and then swear by Allah the next day that the Jew made the whole thing up.


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Sure your not! Are you also going to claim your not a douche bag? Because no one is going to believe that either!


----------



## Godboy (Oct 15, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yeah, the guy that spews endless amounts of venom towards isreal on these boards, that denies the holocaust and has never said a good thing about a jew in his life, is "NOT anti-semetic".


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Yeah, the guy that spews endless amounts of venom towards isreal on these boards, that denies the holocaust and has never said a good thing about a jew in his life, is "NOT anti-semetic".



Being opposed to the murderous apartheid state of Israel is NOT being anti-semitic.

Questioning the "official" holocaust story and saying it should be re-examined by historians is NOT being anti-semitic.

I have posted many times on this board that I have NOTHING against the Jewish people or the wonderful religion of Judiasm.

I am NOT anti-semitic. 

To prove it;  If I ever got rich I would use a Jewish accountant.

Or if I had legal problems; I would hire a Jewish lawyer. 

See, I can say good things about the Jews


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah Sucking Idiot.......and if you want a good chauffer, hire a black man, if you want a good builder hire a Hispanic.

Fuck off ya fucking racist.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2009)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah Sucking Idiot.......and if you want a good chauffer, hire a black man, if you want a good builder hire a Hispanic.


What about a gardener? 

Asian???


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 15, 2009)

Doesn't matter.  Your racist asshole attitude shines through even the most vanilla type post.

But then again......you're kinda like a snail, as you leave a trail of slime every where you go.


----------



## nolesrock (Oct 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The number of inmates used for experimates by the nazi's is estimated to be around 1,000



dude, i don't know from which muslim cleric's undergarments you pull your statistics, but this is just FLAT wrong...there were more than 1,000 children involved in Nazi experiments at Auschwitz II ALONE!

my friend eva kor, who survived the ordeal, has some of the records if you want to see them for yourself


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is the real "Truth" about Auschwitz

Auschwitz and the holocaust


----------



## nolesrock (Oct 15, 2009)

i have a stack of books about auschwitz and the holocaust sitting right next to my computer...don't really need any anti-Zionist propaganda at the moment, thanks.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 15, 2009)

nolesrock said:


> i have a stack of books about auschwitz and the holocaust sitting right next to my computer...don't really need any anti-Zionist propaganda at the moment, thanks.



How is doubting some aspects of the official holocaust story being anti-Zionist ?


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the guy that spews endless amounts of venom towards isreal on these boards, that denies the holocaust and has never said a good thing about a jew in his life, is "NOT anti-semetic".
> ...



If I ever needed someone to plunge my toilet I would hire a Muslim.  If I needed someone to blow himself up, I would hire a Muslim.  If I needed someone to clear a minefield I would hire a Muslim.
See, we can live in peace!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 16, 2009)

The Rabbi said:


> If I ever needed someone to plunge my toilet I would hire a Muslim.  If I needed someone to blow himself up, I would hire a Muslim.  If I needed someone to clear a minefield I would hire a Muslim.


Cool!!!

Do you also offer medical, dental, and 401K with these jobs???


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 16, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever needed someone to plunge my toilet I would hire a Muslim.  If I needed someone to blow himself up, I would hire a Muslim.  If I needed someone to clear a minefield I would hire a Muslim.
> ...



I offer all the benefits that Kuwaitis offer to Palestinians when they work in Kuwait.


----------



## GEORGE ORWELL (Jan 30, 2010)

*IS THIS THE FIRST AND ONLY KITCHEN CENSORED IN HISTORY?

1. Stalin had anyone sent to the Gulags who insisted on informing about the largest building inside the Auschwitz Relief Camp.  Its super huge KITCHEN.
He had it painted over from white to black. What was the reason for this?

2.  The Capitalists who have taken over Stalin's mission are continuing on the same worn out path.  Why continue to censor and hide it? It is now over 60 years ago. How long must it be hidden?*


----------



## AkronGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Trying someone for anti-Semitism is as stupid as Holocaust denial.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Feb 8, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



So, if Islamic terrorism causes someone (say the Chinese for the sake of argument) to level Mecca and Medina with nuclear weapons that would be OK because the Chinese would be the victims of Islam?
Good to know.


----------

